# Kimberley Rock Monitors



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,


Anyone breeding these this season?

You can PM if it's more convenient!

Any info much appreciated.

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## wokka (Sep 18, 2008)

Gavin Bedford in darwin normally breeds them.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheers Wokka,

apparently no longer


----------



## wokka (Sep 18, 2008)

Surprised, try fishhead on this site.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for that; anyone know of anyone else?

Cheers, I.V.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 18, 2008)

Reptile City in adelaide...


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheers everyone, looks like I've got all bases covered then. Just have to see what this breeding season brings!


----------



## jimbomma (Sep 20, 2008)

reptile city have an excellent breeding program for them. even colour morphs


----------

